

Ask HN: Will a .in domain be accepted equally as .com/org in EU/US? - gamebit07

I am currently building a SaaS Platform.<p>I have got a really cool .in domain. .org and .com not available.<p>I am building it for international audience. Is it okay for if I go ahead with the .in domain, or should I look for other domain names ending in .com or .org<p>Thanks!
======
venkasub
I think it is a question of branding. Simple rule is : If the word ends in
'.in' then I think it should be fine.

~~~
macmac
I would agree, but "-in" would have to be a stand alone syllable and not part
of for instance "-spin" or similar.

